# Chronic Ear Infections



## corsonr (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I have an almost 10 year old female that has been battling chronic ear infections the past couple of years. I've switched out foods about 3 times in the past 2 years to eliminate something in her diet, she's been on cephalexin and genzitol almost consistantly the past year, along with daily ear washes. 

The medication works for all of about 3 days before she starts digging at it again; yes, I complete the full course of the meds but they have stopped helping.

I'm looking for any possible ideas. No other symptoms except her inflammed ears. Thanks in advance for your advice and help!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

What food have you switched to and what were you trying to accomplish with the change (i.e. what ingredients were you eliminating and why did you choose them).

Ear infections can be commonly caused by food allergies or sensitivites, but they also can abe a result of environmental allergies.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> What food have you switched to and what were you trying to accomplish with the change (i.e. what ingredients were you eliminating and why did you choose them).
> 
> Ear infections can be commonly caused by food allergies or sensitivites, but they also can abe a result of environmental allergies.


Hey I don't know if it's true but did you ever hear a lot of allergies are or may be caused by too much yeast in the dogs body? I was reading an article on enzymes and they mentioned something like that? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## corsonr (Apr 30, 2004)

Justine,

We switched her from a Lamb/Rice mid-grade food (from Fred Meyers) to a Zamzow's Chicken and Barley Senior Formula. We are now trying a cheap brand for a short time to see if that eliminates the ear infections. So far, it isn't. I'll be putting her back on the higher quality Zamzow's food here soon. 

The purpose of the food switch was to try the process of elimination if it was/is an food allergy. We know that she is sensitive to pork products and that causes major inflammation in her ears but none of the foods we tried her on have pork products in them so now I'm at a loss.

Someone mentioned to me about the possibility of a yeast infection? The vet hasn't said anything about that but it has me curious now.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well, yeast infections are essentially what most ear infections in dogs are.

The first problem I see with all the diets you've tried is that you've never eliminated grains--one of the most common allergies in dogs.

I would also pick a novel protein--something she's never been exposed to and go with a single ingredient. Often times the foods advertisted as "lamb" or "fish" also have a something like chicken fat or by-product in them. Make sure it's one ingredient and only one ingredient.

A home cooked diet would probably be best, but can be hard for people. Your next best bet would perhaps to try one of the grain-free limited ingredient diet foods like Natural Balance or California Natural.

ETA: Some good novel proteins you can try if she hasn't had these before are venison, bison, fish (make sure it's only ONE type of fish), or duck if she's never had those. They are all readily available. There are also more odd-ball novel proteins like rabbit but I don't find those foods as easy to locate.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

^ That. My old girl's ears didn't clear up until she got on a
duck and sweet potato. And give new food a chance to 
work and the allergens to completely clear from her body.

If she's been fed chicken for years, then it might be that
and not the grains (or not JUST the grains) at all.

Also, it's a stretch, but if she has soft comfy bedding that
you launder using fabric softeners, look into that. Delicate
ear tissue smashed up against that is not good, either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have a dog with chronic ear infections too. She had an aural hematoma in July. She is allergic to dust mites and mold mites along with other environmental things. I had her tested after 2 years of playing the elimination food game. She had been on a raw diet during that time. I now inject her with a serum made by the Heska lab that tested her. It hasn't helped yet....I'm still waiting to see her get some relief.
I've also used the gentizol and rotate it with Xenodine daily.
Blue powder ear treatment, too a couple years ago...though I think I'll go back to the blue powder and see if we get somewhere, doing it a couple times a day.


----------



## corsonr (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks everyone for the great advice. I will try the advice given about the food. Didn't occur to me to eliminate grains. 

I guess the positive that came out of this is that our new girl, Isis, seems to be taking her mind off of the misery and she appears to be digging at her ear less. I'll continue to treat it and continue the process of elimination with her food. Hopefully I find a winner.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

same advice -- get your dog on some good probiotics and digestive enzymes . If I may check out Sunday Sundae -- much published research including work with severe peanut allergy (anaphylatic) in people. University conducting the research was awarded millions of dollars to continue . Allergies can be reduced if not entirely eliminated . Switching foods and proteins is dodging a bullet. These are topics that I speak on at large health oriented events. I work with a holistic vet (s) and a master herbalist.
Many ear solutions are anti bacterial . Many ear problems are fungal in nature , itch like **** like athletes foot would . You can use Mane and Tail Pro Tec to wipe down the visible ear - and you can use ZYMOX enzymatic Solution.

wow so many problems linked to digestion


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

carmspack said:


> If I may check out Sunday Sundae --


*Sunday Sundae — *K9 All-Natural Probiotic and Digestive Aid – Used Daily to establish and restore an optimized digestive function to reduce or eliminate allergies and benefit overall immune health. It has 4 direct sources of digestive enzymes and probiotics. One source is a 14 strain digestive enzyme blend plus goat whey matrix. The whey powder provides electrolytes, minerals and digestive enzymes. Probiotics are provided by an 11 strain blend plus lacto-fermented goat protein powder. It contains Organic Red Raspberry, Apple fiber, Organic coconut flour, Apple pectin, Sweet Red Beet powder, Burdock Powder, Wheat grass powder, MEEKER red raspberry seed flour, 14 strain digestive enzyme blend, 11 strain probiotic blend, Goat protein powder (protein / probiotics), Goat whey powder (source electrolytes, minerals and digestive enzymes), Bee pollen powder, Acerola powder, Rosehip powder, Cranberry powder, Carrot powder, MSM, Marshmallow Root powder, Slippery Elm powder, Cinnamon Powder, Amla powder (Indian gooseberry), Bromelin powder, and Papain powder.


----------

